# Wide Plate Flat Iron vs. 1 inch plates



## Scarlette (May 26, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I recently purchased a ghd wide plate flat iron which is about 2 inches wide. It said on the promo ad that it was faster to use and better for longer, thicker hair. I paid $225 for this iron and since I already liked the 1 inch ghd after trying it out at a salon, I thought this one would be good too.

My hair was slightly damp when I first used it, not wet.. almost dry. I noticed that when I passed the iron over some damp areas, it sizzled up and the hair was wavy and crispy. The next day, my hair was breaking off on the ends! I use a flat iron at least two days per week (Le Angelique brand) and my hair never dries out from it, and even when I have to pass over my hair THREE times to get it straight!

I gave the ghd one more try on totally dry hair and it worked very well, except my hair was already too dry on the ends. I only had to pass through my hair one time, which was nice.

So I contacted ghd to see about exchanging the iron for the 1 inch because I think the bigger plate is too hot for thick, bleached blonde hair. Either that or I need to use a really good thermal spray. I regret to say that I had to get my hair cut because of this and I am mad!



If anyone has advice for me about the wide plate iron or ghd, please let me know! Thank you!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 26, 2010)

I don't flat iron my hair BECAUSE of damage like that. Or if I do, (very rarely) I make sure that the heat is on a lower degree, maybe 230 degrees or something. Does it have an adjustable temperature? It should so you can adjust it accordingly. I have a one inch HAI flat iron and I can adjust it. I definately would recommend a heat protector, try FHI hot sauce, you can find it on folica.com and I think sally's just started carrying it online. Its great for preventing damage.


----------



## Nick007 (May 26, 2010)

I have thick, long hair maybe it would be good for me to try out. My hair is in "okay" condition.


----------



## Ricci (May 26, 2010)

I use the sedu, never had any problems .. no drying either just perfect straight hair.

Hope they allow u to switch!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 26, 2010)

I have a Rusk 2" wide flat iron.

I'd recommend it for anyone with hair should length or longer.

Because it covers such a large area, run it through the hair quickly - I only have to iron each section once, at it looks pretty good.

Totally agree with dialing down the temperature until you get the right temp that works for your hair.

Also, don't use flat irons on wet/damp hair, even if the manufacture says its ok - its very damaging to the hair regardless.


----------



## Scarlette (May 28, 2010)

Yeah.. I think that my hair being wet had A LOT to do with why it damaged so bad. I am keeping the iron because when my hair grows long, I bet I am going to wish I had it. I'll make sure my hair is dry and well protected! Thanks!!


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 3, 2010)

Update: ghd had not responded to my email about the wide plate iron, so since I did not purchase directly from them, I'll have to tell drugstore.com about it. There is no dial to lower the temp. unfortunately, or else I totally would! Seems like it's still damaging my hair after my haircut. Ughhh..


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear that your hair feels like it is getting damaged.

When you flat iron, do you use any styling product that will help protect your hair?

There are heat protector products but I just use a frizz free balm that I apply after shampooing.

Also, make sure that you constantly move the iron - never let it stop or else it will burn your hair.

I find it easy to put my hair in section, and flat iron each section, rather than keeping my hair loose.


----------



## Mixie87 (Jun 3, 2010)

Maybe you need to use a lower heat setting, way low.

Do you use any special treatments to your hair seeing that you do bleach it? You should deep condition your hair before and after you use hot tools on it, put the moisture back in your hair.


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jun 4, 2010)

I've only ever used the wider flat irons because my hair is so long that it would take forever to use anything smaller.

Make sure your hair is completely dry &amp; use a THERMAL PROTECTANT SPRAY on your hair first to prevent damage. In fact, I need to start a thread on that exact subject. Also, like others said, maybe your temp you had it on was too hot.

Don't give up on the wider ones yet!


----------

